# what file types the cruze supports either through USB or a burnt dvd/cd?



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what file types the cruze supports either through USB or a burnt dvd/cd? I have a bunch of FLAC and OGG files I would love to play in the car because of the great audio quality and stereo in the cruze.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

The Cruze can only playback mp3 and wma files that meet the following specifications:

.
.
Sampling rate: 8 kHz, 16 kHz, 22.05 kHz, 24 kHz, 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, and 48 kHz.
Bit rates supported: 8, 16, 24, 32, 40, 48, 56, 64, 80, 96, 112, 128, 144, 160, 192, 224, 256, and 320 kbps.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

The types of formats supported by
the HDD are:
. MP3
. MP3-Pro (with spectral brand
replication)
. WMA
. Audible.com
. M4A


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Regarding your FLAC files, if you convert them using LAME and V0 quality I guarantee you wont be able to tell


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

Also, the radio will only read CD's - Not DVDs.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Regarding your FLAC files, if you convert them using LAME and V0 quality I guarantee you wont be able to tell


certainly not in a factory stereo.

That being said, the OP might want to look into a device that he can put the rockbox open source software on. That will allow flac playback and should work fine through either usb or aux.

here's the wiki if you need more info/compatible devices

Rockbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Also, the radio will only read CD's - Not DVDs.


Actually, the Premium with SatNav will read and play DVD movies, but wants to see audio files on a CDR.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, I will convert the FLAC to WMA and see what happens...mp3's from my ipad already sound fantastic so we shall see.


----------

